# INFINITI WHEELS?



## Carl Wilson (Jun 21, 2005)

is it possible or even a good idea to put infinite rims on a nissan pathfinder? your thoughts?



CW


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

Carl Wilson said:


> is it possible or even a good idea to put infinite rims on a nissan pathfinder? your thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> CW


in my opinion wheels are wheels if they fit and look good do it


----------



## Carl Wilson (Jun 21, 2005)

*wheels are wheels*



studeringaaron said:


> in my opinion wheels are wheels if they fit and look good do it



i cant believe you just said that!Wheels are Wheels? I am all for performace no doubt but if you aint riding in style you aint riding al all. ( just my opinion) I just wanted to know if you guys thought that my idea was cheese or not? I have the 98 pathfinder with the wheels that are a SOB to clean and i though maybe the 3 blade infinit whell might be a solution. Also could i get some sos on posting pics?


Thanks
CW


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

Carl Wilson said:


> i cant believe you just said that!Wheels are Wheels? I am all for performace no doubt but if you aint riding in style you aint riding al all. ( just my opinion) I just wanted to know if you guys thought that my idea was cheese or not? I have the 98 pathfinder with the wheels that are a SOB to clean and i though maybe the 3 blade infinit whell might be a solution. Also could i get some sos on posting pics?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> CW


I didnt realy mean wheels are wheels in the way you think

I mean that wheels are not realy that speicfic on vehical 
and without looking at them I myself dont know if its cheesy or not 
if they look good to you cool post a few pics and lest see what the people think 
mainly its up to you if its the same lug pattern and you like it cool rawk the bishes


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

studeringaaron said:


> I didnt realy mean wheels are wheels in the way you think
> 
> I mean that wheels are not realy that speicfic on vehical
> and without looking at them I myself dont know if its cheesy or not
> ...


if the wheels can not hold the weight you have an issue.

what type of infinity wheels? what model car are they from? go to www.carpartswholesale.com and fine a pic of them. do you know the bolt pattern of your pathy? does it match that of the infinity wheels? how about the offset? will you need hub centric rings? all things you will need to look at. 

wheels are not just wheels, they are what your car rolls on, they are the most important part of the system, without them you go no where and style should never be the deciding factor.


----------



## Carl Wilson (Jun 21, 2005)

*Wheels are wheels*

Thanks very much pete?

I was planing on putting the infiniti QX4 rims on my 98 pathy because by looking at them i thought they were pretty nuch the same truck. Also i was thinking about the 3 bladed ones from around the same year or newer. 

thanks again pete? any more advice?


CW


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Carl Wilson said:


> Thanks very much pete?
> 
> I was planing on putting the infiniti QX4 rims on my 98 pathy because by looking at them i thought they were pretty nuch the same truck. Also i was thinking about the 3 bladed ones from around the same year or newer.
> 
> ...


as long as the bolt pattern and hub are the same size you should be good to roll out.









^ those the wheels? i would think they should be just fine.


----------



## Carl Wilson (Jun 21, 2005)

*Those are the one's*

Hell Yes Thats what Im talking about!! 

Im thinking of going out this weekend with my camera and then maybe photoshoping my idea before moving forward. but pete? you definitely made my day 

Thanks again 


CW


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Carl Wilson said:


> Hell Yes Thats what Im talking about!!
> 
> Im thinking of going out this weekend with my camera and then maybe photoshoping my idea before moving forward. but pete? you definitely made my day
> 
> ...


glad i could help. and i personaly think mix matching OEM parts from differant cars/years is the way to go. :cheers:


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

They should fit without issue, same chassis for the most part and I believe the bolt pattern and offset is the same on the wheels. This can be confirmed by looking at the back of the wheel as it will tell you the offset expressed in ET and bolt patern will be there too.


----------

